# روح يسوع



## msr (27 يوليو 2011)

سؤال بسيط اعتقد كل مسيحي سوف يجاوب عليه ! 

ع حسب علمي ،

بان يسوع لديه روحين
روح مثل الانسان ، ياكل ويشرب والخ
ام الروح الاخرى
الاهوت او الاب 

سؤالي :

من خلق روحه البشريه !
ومن خلق الجسد ؟!


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يوليو 2011)

ومن هو الخالق؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

الناسوت واللاهوت واحد وليس اثنان


----------



## msr (27 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الناسوت واللاهوت واحد وليس اثنان



لماذا اذاً تجسد اللاهوت على هيئه انسان 
مالحاجه من ذلك !


----------



## msr (27 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ومن هو الخالق؟



الله هو الخالق !
الالهه خلق الهه !
كيف ذلك ؟
وهل يحتاج ان يخلق روح اخرى !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الناسوت واللاهوت واحد وليس اثنان


*الأفضل اللاهوت والناسوت إتحدا فى طبيعة واحدة هى طبيعة الله المتجسد .
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> الله هو الخالق !
> الالهه خلق الهه !
> كيف ذلك ؟
> وهل يحتاج ان يخلق روح اخرى !



من قال هذا ؟

بل الإله خلق ناسوت كامل ، من أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل

وإتحد بهذا الناسوت الكامل

إتحد بجسد وروح الناسوت

ولكنه إتحاد معجزى ، بغير تغيير ولا إنفصال

فلم يتغير اللاهوت إلى ناسوت ، ولم يتغير الناسوت إلى لاهوت ، كما لم ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2011)

> وهل يحتاج ان يخلق روح اخرى !


*لكى يشابها فى كل شيئ (ما خلا الخطية طبعا)*
*و كيف له ان يصير ان انسان كامل بدون روح بشرية ؟!!!*

*فيلبى 2*
*7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ*

*اما عن لماذا عليه ان يشابها فى كل شيئ*
*فهذا لكى يتمم الفداء*
*فالفادى عليه ان يكون من جنس من يفديه و لذلك عليه ان يكون بشرى كامل كى يحمل حكم الموت عن البشر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> سؤال بسيط اعتقد كل مسيحي سوف يجاوب عليه !
> 
> ع حسب علمي ،
> 
> ...


*كلامك خطأ 

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الإله المتجسد ، كامل في لاهوته وكامل في ناسوته

اللاهوت : اي الله غير مخلوق
الناسوت : جسد ، نفس ، روح ، كلهم مخلوقين 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> الله هو الخالق !
> الالهه خلق الهه !
> كيف ذلك ؟
> وهل يحتاج ان يخلق روح اخرى !


*رائع
*الله خلق الجسد الذى حل فيه وهذا الجسد روح وكيان
*ايه مشكلتك؟


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> من قال هذا ؟
> 
> بل الإله خلق ناسوت كامل ، من أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل
> 
> ...



كيف لم ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت ، وعندما صلب ومات كان جسد وروح بشريه
اذا الجسد والروح البشريه انفصلت عند موته


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لكى يشابها فى كل شيئ (ما خلا الخطية طبعا)*
> *و كيف له ان يصير ان انسان كامل بدون روح بشرية ؟!!!*
> 
> *فيلبى 2*
> ...



افهم من كلامك بان قول شخص كان يشرح بماذا حصل !
انا اريد من اقوال يسوع من كتاب المقدس

لكي يكون بشرى كامله وحكم عليه بالموت ، لماذا اذاً رفع الى السماء بجسده
فما الحاجه من ذلك !


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *كلامك خطأ
> 
> الرب يسوع المسيح هو الإله المتجسد ، كامل في لاهوته وكامل في ناسوته
> 
> ...



اذاً الناسوت انساناً كامل !
خلقه اللاهوت الذي هو ازلي
اما الناسوت ولد من احشاء العذراء ، ليس ازلي 
فقبل ولادته ، كان الناس تعبد اللاهوت ، لانه الناسوت لم يولد


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> *رائع
> *الله خلق الجسد الذى حل فيه وهذا الجسد روح وكيان
> *ايه مشكلتك؟



اذا الله خلق الجسد وخلق روح الانسان الذي كان في يسوع
كما هو خلق اجسادنا وارواحنا


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> اذاً الناسوت انساناً كامل !
> خلقه اللاهوت الذي هو ازلي
> اما الناسوت ولد من احشاء العذراء ، ليس ازلي
> فقبل ولادته ، كان الناس تعبد اللاهوت ، لانه الناسوت لم يولد


*انت عمرك قريت فى مرجع مسيحى كان ما كان ان بشرية يسوع ازلية؟؟؟؟
او يسوع كان موجود بجسد بشريته من الازل
القديس يوحنا بيقول 
فى البدء كان الكلمة 
والكلمة صار جسدا(فى الزمن)
يسوع المسيح هو الكلمة الازلى الذى صار فى الجسد
من مبادئ الايمان المسيحى معروف ان يسوع كان موجود منذ الازل مع الله وكان هو الاله ذاته بكونه الكلمة الازلى خالق الاكوان
وان جسد بشريته اللى اشترك بيه معنا فى طبائعنا البشرية كان زمنى اتخذه من  العذراء بحلول روح قدسه فى احشائها
هل قريت فى الدنيا كلام غير دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 روح يسوع الانسانية التى فارقت جسده ساعة موته على الجلجثة هى روحه البشرية وليس روح الله القدوس 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> اذا الله خلق الجسد وخلق روح الانسان الذي كان في يسوع
> كما هو خلق اجسادنا وارواحنا


* لِذلِكَ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَانًا لَمْ تُرِدْ، وَلكِنْ هَيَّأْتَ لِي جَسَدًا.*
*6 بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُسَرَّ.* 

*زى مبيتكون اى جنين فى احشاء امه
تكون بشرية يسوع داخل احشاء مريم بلا اى اختلاف سوى شئ واحد
ان الخلية الاولى تكونت بفعل حلول روح الله القدوس على مريم وليس بزرع بشر
واتخذ الله الكلمة هذا الجسد كجسد خاص له واصبح هو جسد خاصته غير المنفصل عنه ابديا 
*


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انت عمرك قريت فى مرجع مسيحى كان ما كان ان بشرية يسوع ازلية؟؟؟؟
> او يسوع كان موجود بجسد بشريته من الازل
> القديس يوحنا بيقول
> فى البدء كان الكلمة
> ...



كيف تقول ان بشريه يسوع ازليه ، وهو ولد من احشاء العذراء 
اليس هو انسان كامل ؟!
اليس الانسان الكامل من المفترض ان يمر بمراحل الولاده !
فكيف تقول ان بشريه يسوع ازليه !!!!!!
 الكلمه صار جسدا !
( صار ) اذاً شي يحدث فالمستقبل ، وليس ازلي !!
الكلمه هو الاب صح ؟!
بعد ماصار جسد في انسان كامل ، مات هالانسان لفتره  ، وصارت الكلمه الوحيده هي الاب وليس الجسد !
صح ؟!
وكيف يقولون ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت بلحظه واحده ، وهو مات لفتره 

..

"ان يسوع كان موجود منذ الازل مع الله "

مع الله !!
اليس الله ويسوع هم واحد !!!
فكيف يكون مع الله !!
؟!

"روح يسوع الانسانية التى فارقت جسده ساعة موته على الجلجثة هى روحه البشرية وليس روح الله القدوس "


اذاً بقي في هذه اللحظه روح الله القدوس !
وليست روح يسوع الانسانيه وجسده !
اذاً بقى روح الله القدوس وهو اللاهوت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2011)

> كيف تقول ان بشريه يسوع ازليه ، وهو ولد من احشاء العذراء
> اليس هو انسان كامل ؟!


إقرأ كويس 
*هو قال ان بشرية المسيح اخذت فى الزمن 
اى  ليست ازلية 
إقرأ وافهم كويس وبعدها اكتب مداخلتك 
إرحمنى با إلهى أنا الخاطئ*


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> * لِذلِكَ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَانًا لَمْ تُرِدْ، وَلكِنْ هَيَّأْتَ لِي جَسَدًا.*
> *6 بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُسَرَّ.*
> 
> *زى مبيتكون اى جنين فى احشاء امه
> ...



"ان الخلية الاولى تكونت بفعل حلول روح الله القدوس على مريم وليس بزرع بشر"
اذا اتفقنا بان روح الله القدوس خلق يسوع  الجسد وروحه البشريه
لان الله قادر على كل شي !
وليس بحاجه الى زرع بشر

اذا كان الله الكلمه هذا الجسد كجسد خاص له
وقادر ع كل شيء

اذا كان يسوع هو المتجسد وهو اله وهو روح الله القدوس ع حسب كلامك !
 ولم ينفصل عنه ابداً
لماذا يقول انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئاً !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2011)

> لماذا يقول انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئاً !


*ده تحطه فى موضوع منفصل
سؤالك عن روح يسوع تمت الإجابة عليه.*


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> إقرأ كويس
> *هو قال ان بشرية المسيح اخذت فى الزمن
> اى  ليست ازلية
> إقرأ وافهم كويس وبعدها اكتب مداخلتك
> إرحمنى با إلهى أنا الخاطئ*



اذا كانت بشريه المسيح ليست ازليه .
لماذا يحتفظ الاب بالجسد ؟!


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ده تحطه فى موضوع منفصل
> سؤالك عن روح يسوع تمت الإجابة عليه.*



سؤالي كان تابع للموضوع 
عن الجسد والروح 
ويسوع والاب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> اذا كانت بشريه المسيح ليست ازليه .
> لماذا يحتفظ الاب بالجسد ؟!


*مين قال ان الآب احتفظ بالجسد المسيح صعد بجسده وسيظل هكذا إلى أبد الآبدين.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> كيف تقول ان بشريه يسوع ازليه ، وهو ولد من احشاء العذراء
> اليس هو انسان كامل ؟!
> اليس الانسان الكامل من المفترض ان يمر بمراحل الولاده !
> فكيف تقول ان بشريه يسوع ازليه !!!!!!
> ...


*واضح انك بتقرا ومبتفهمش
انا قولت ان بشرية يسوع ازلية؟؟؟
يامفترى هتخلينى اهرطق وانا قاعد *
*ومنين جبت ان الكلمة هو الاب؟؟؟؟
فى مسيحى فى الدنيا بيقول ان الكلمة هو الاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكلمة والاب واحد وليس الكلمة هو الاب 
ثانيا يسوع كان مع الله وهو الله
كان عند الله يعنى فى شركة ازلية بين الكلمة وبين ابيه فى الجوهر الالهى الواحد متميزا فى اقنوميته عنه ومساو له فى جوهره
وهو الله من جيث جوهره وذاته فهو عنده بشركة ازلية وواحد معه جوهريا
ثالثا مين قال ان روح يسوع لما انفصلت عن جسدا انفصلوا على ملء لاهوت الله الحال فيه جسديا
ملء لاهوت الله يحوى ولا يحتوى 
فيه(جسديا)حل كل الملء وكل الملء لم ولن ينفصل عن بشريته وحتى وقت الموت الجسدانى ذهبت روحه البشرية متحدة بملء لاهوت الله الكلمة لسلب الشيطان سلطانه واسترداد اسرى الجحيم من قبضته وكان متحد ايضا بجسده المثجى فى القبر 
فلم ولن ينفصل ملء لاهوت الله عن بشرية يسوع وحتى فى حالة موته الجسدانى  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> اذا كانت بشريه المسيح ليست ازليه .
> لماذا يحتفظ الاب بالجسد ؟!


*يابنى العزيز الجسد هو الجسد الخاص بابن الله الكلمة
الاب لم يتخذ جسدا ولم يتانس 
والمسيح بعد ان قدم ذاته كذبيحة اثم وواتم الكفارة امام الله الاب بجسد خاصته صعد بنفس الجسد للاقداس ليشفع بيه عنا امام الاب 
فلو انفصل عن جسده بعد تدبير الخلاص ولا كان شئ حصل لان شفاعة المسيح الكفارية انقطعت فلابد وان تستمر شفاعة دم يسوع امام الله الاب ابديا للتبرير الابدى ويصبح انا شفيعا ابديا ورئيس كهنة ابدى ليقدم فداء وتبرير ابدى 
فكان لابد وان ياخذ جسده المذبوح ويجلس عن يمين عظمة ابيه شفيعا ابديا وكرئيس كهنة ابدى يشفع لنا شفاعة ابدية بلا انقطاع 
*


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2011)

> افهم من كلامك بان قول شخص كان يشرح بماذا حصل !





> انا اريد من اقوال يسوع من كتاب المقدس


قول شخص ايه يا بابا !
الايات اللى انا اقتبستها دى من الكتاب المقدس




> لكي يكون بشرى كامله وحكم عليه بالموت ، لماذا اذاً رفع الى السماء بجسده
> فما الحاجه من ذلك !


ده موضوع اخر
مش عايزيين نروح لموضوع تانى من غير ما نعرف الاجابة وصتلو لا لا
دلوقت انت سألت ليه عنده روح بشرية
و قولنا لكى يشابهنا فى كل شيئ و يصير انسنا كامل
فهل الاجابة وصلت فى تلك الجزئية !
ارجو ان تمتلك الشجاعة الادبية و تعترف بدون جدل ان كانت وصلت


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مين قال ان الآب احتفظ بالجسد المسيح صعد بجسده وسيظل هكذا إلى أبد الآبدين.
> *



اذاً في الدينونه ، سترون المسيح بجسده ؟!


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*كل البشرية مش احنا بس هترى المسيح بجسده اتيا فى سحاب السماء وسيجازى الكل حسب اعمالهم 
*


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *واضح انك بتقرا ومبتفهمش
> انا قولت ان بشرية يسوع ازلية؟؟؟
> يامفترى هتخلينى اهرطق وانا قاعد *
> *ومنين جبت ان الكلمة هو الاب؟؟؟؟
> ...



"الكلمة والاب واحد وليس الكلمة هو الاب "

ومن هو الكلمه ؟! حتى يكون هو والاب واحد !!

وكان عند الله من قبل بشركه ازليه
هل كان بالروح ام بالجسد؟!

اذاً لم ينفصل اللاهوت عن بشريه
وماذا عن الناسوت
هل انفصل ام لا ؟!


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يابنى العزيز الجسد هو الجسد الخاص بابن الله الكلمة
> الاب لم يتخذ جسدا ولم يتانس
> والمسيح بعد ان قدم ذاته كذبيحة اثم وواتم الكفارة امام الله الاب بجسد خاصته صعد بنفس الجسد للاقداس ليشفع بيه عنا امام الاب
> فلو انفصل عن جسده بعد تدبير الخلاص ولا كان شئ حصل لان شفاعة المسيح الكفارية انقطعت فلابد وان تستمر شفاعة دم يسوع امام الله الاب ابديا للتبرير الابدى ويصبح انا شفيعا ابديا ورئيس كهنة ابدى ليقدم فداء وتبرير ابدى
> ...



من كلامك استنتجت بان الاب ، يختلف عن يسوع
لانه سوف يذهب الى الاب ويشفع لكم ،


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> "الكلمة والاب واحد وليس الكلمة هو الاب "
> 
> ومن هو الكلمه ؟! حتى يكون هو والاب واحد !!
> 
> ...


*الكلمة هو التدبير والحكمة والعقل الازلى الناطق لله مولودا من جنس الاب الذات الالوهى ولادة ازلية ومن جنسه واحد معه فى الجوهر متميزا عنه باقنومه
لذا فهو شريك الاب فى الربوبية والالوهية لانهم اله وكيان وذات وطبيعة وجوهر ولاهوت واحد فى تمايز اقنومى
والكلمة صار جسدا دون ان ينفصل عن حضن الاب فهو لم يزل الكلمة ولم يزل فى حضن الاب وظهر لنا فى الجسد 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> من كلامك استنتجت بان الاب ، يختلف عن يسوع
> لانه سوف يذهب الى الاب ويشفع لكم ،


*كلمة يختلف غلط لان الكلمة المتجسد غير مختلف عن الاب لانه طبيعته هو وابيه واحدة
كلمة متميز صح لان بالرغم من كيانهم الواحد وجوهرهم الواحد الا ان هناك تمايز كامل بين  الاب وابنه الكلمةاقنومياااااااااااااااا وليس جوهريا 
كما ان عقلك هو من جوهرك كانسان
وجسدك من جوهرك كانسان
لكن عقلك وجسدك متمايزين فالعقل ليس هو الجسد والجسد ليس هو العقل لكن عقلك وجسدك واحد فى كيانك الواحد الكيان الانسانى 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> "الكلمة والاب واحد وليس الكلمة هو الاب "
> 
> ومن هو الكلمه ؟! حتى يكون هو والاب واحد !!
> 
> ...


*ببساطة شديدة جدا *
*نحن نُؤمن باللَّه الواحد المثلث الاقانيم *
*الاب هو الاصل من حيث الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر*
*الابن هو المولود من حيت الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر*
*الروح القدس هو المنبثق من حيث الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر*​ 


*كلمة «أب» لا تعني التوالد التناسلي، بل تعني الأبوَّة الروحية كقولك إن إبراهيم هو أب المؤمنين.. *​ 


*وهو ناطق بكلمته، ويُطلق عليه «الابن» و«الكلمة». فلا يمكن أن يكون اللَّه الذي خلق الإنسان ناطقاً يكون هو نفسه غير ناطق. وتلقيب المسيح بالكلمة جاء من الكلمة اليونانية «لوجوس» وتعني العقل. فاللَّه خلق العالم بكلمته وعقله. واللَّه وعقله واحد، كما تقول «حللتُ المسألة بعقلي» وأنت وعقلك واحد. عقلك «يلد» فكرة تنفصل عنه وتُنشر في كتاب، وفي الوقت نفسه تكون الفكرة موجودة في عقلك. *
*واللَّه ناطق بالمسيح «كلمته»، الذي هو ابنه (كقولك: الكلمة ابنة العقل، وفي تعبيرنا العربي: لم ينطق ببنت شفة). فالكلمة في العقل، ومع ذلك يرسل العقل الكلمة لتنتشر وتهدي الناس، وهي في الوقت نفسه موجودة في العقل والعقل فيها.. *​ 


*وهو حي بروحه، ويُطلق على ذلك «الروح القدس» فلا يمكن أن اللَّه الذي خلق الحياة يكون هو نفسه غير حي بروحه. واللَّه وروحه واحد**.*​ 


*فالمسيحيون يؤمنون باللَّه الواحد، الموجود بذاته، الناطق بكلمته، الحي بروحه.*​ 
*وضحت؟*
*يا مسهل يا رب*​


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *كل البشرية مش احنا بس هترى المسيح بجسده اتيا فى سحاب السماء وسيجازى الكل حسب اعمالهم
> *



ولما ليس الاب هو الذي يجازي الكل حسب اعمالهم ؟!


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

ولماذا ***


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الكلمة هو التدبير والحكمة والعقل الازلى الناطق لله مولودا من جنس الاب الذات الالوهى ولادة ازلية ومن جنسه واحد معه فى الجوهر متميزا عنه باقنومه
> لذا فهو شريك الاب فى الربوبية والالوهية لانهم اله وكيان وذات وطبيعة وجوهر ولاهوت واحد فى تمايز اقنومى
> والكلمة صار جسدا دون ان ينفصل عن حضن الاب فهو لم يزل الكلمة ولم يزل فى حضن الاب وظهر لنا فى الجسد
> *



اذاً ، هو شريك الاب في الربوبيه والالوهيه
فهل في الدينونه سوف ترون الشريك والاب بشكل واحد ام بشكل اثنان ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> ولما ليس الاب هو الذي يجازي الكل حسب اعمالهم ؟!


*ومين قال ان الاب لا يدينا 
الله الواحد الاب والابن والروح سيدين البشرية 
المسيح يسوع الكلمة المتجسد الىل دفع تمن الخطية عنا هو من سيرجع لياخذ غضب الله على فجور الناس 
فالله سيدينا من خلال الابن المتجسد صورة الله ورسم جوهره
*


> فهل في الدينونه سوف ترون الشريك والاب بشكل واحد ام بشكل اثنان ؟


*الله فى جوهره الالهى غير مدرك وغير مرئى نحن نرى الله فى صورة الابن المتجسد ومن يرى الابن يرى الاب *


----------



## أنجيلا (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> ولما ليس الاب هو الذي يجازي الكل حسب اعمالهم ؟!


*يا اخي افهم... ارادة الاب والابن والروح القدس هي وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحـــــــــــــــدة*


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *كلمة يختلف غلط لان الكلمة المتجسد غير مختلف عن الاب لانه طبيعته هو وابيه واحدة
> كلمة متميز صح لان بالرغم من كيانهم الواحد وجوهرهم الواحد الا ان هناك تمايز كامل بين  الاب وابنه الكلمةاقنومياااااااااااااااا وليس جوهريا
> كما ان عقلك هو من جوهرك كانسان
> وجسدك من جوهرك كانسان
> ...



ولماذا يكون تمايز بين الاب والابن ؟!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> ولما ليس الاب هو الذي يجازي الكل حسب اعمالهم ؟!



ولماذا ليس الإبن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

++++++++++++++++++++

أقول ذلك لإظهار إمكانية التساؤلات الجزافية بلا منطق

++++ ولكن ، كون الإبن هو الذى يدين ، لا يعنى عدم وجود دور للآب فى الدينونة

لأن الآب والإبن واحد ، مثلما قال الرب يسوع بكل وضوح

فكل ما يفعله الله ، يكون فاعله هو الإله الواحد ، الآب (أى ذات الله) بالإبن (أى العقل والحكمة الإلهية) ، فى الروح القدس (أى الحياة الإلهية)

فالفداء والخلاص كان من الآب بالإبن فى الروح القدس ، فلا عمل يتم بدون الثالوث المقدس الإله الواحد

ونفس الأمر بالنسبة للدينونة ، من الآب بالإبن فى الروح القدس ، الإله الواحد

ولكن المجئ المنظور وفعل الدينونة ذاته يكون بالإبن ، الذى تجسد وصنع الفداء ، ولذلك فدينونته ستكون مكتملة ، فهو صانع الفداء الذى رفضه الأشرار لقساوة قلوبهم 

 فكأنها ستكون مواجهة ، بين الله العادل ، بعدما قدَّم كل ومطلق الرحمة ، التى داسها الأشرار تحت أقدامهم

فيستد كل فم


----------



## أنجيلا (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> ولماذا يكون تمايز بين الاب والابن ؟!


*التمايز اقنــــــــــــــوميا بس*


*مثال(مع فارق التشبيه طبعا)*
*فالانسان مثلا هو جسد وروح وعقل*
*الجسد=اقنوم*
*الروح=اقنوم*
*العقل** (الفكر او النطق العاقل)=اقنوم *

*فممكن تشرحلي ازاي انت جسد وروح وفكر في نفس** الوقت؟*
*يبقى انت كده ثلاثة msr مش** واحد**!*



*شفت معنى كلامك** ايه؟؟؟؟؟**!!*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> ولماذا يكون تمايز بين الاب والابن ؟!


*مش احنا اللى بنميز ونقول لماذا 
دا طبيعة الله 
الكلمة ليس هو الاب من حيث اقنومه
مفيش حد عاقل بيقول ان الكلمة المولود من ذات الله هو هو نفسه شخص الاب المولود منه 
ميفرقش عن بعض من حيث الجوهر لان جوهرهم واحد
لكن الكلمة مش هو الاب من حيث شخصه *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 يوليو 2011)

الله واحد ، عندما ندرس الثالوث فنحن ندرس تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا الاله الواحد الذى اعلن لنا عن ذاته .


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ببساطة شديدة جدا *
> *نحن نُؤمن باللَّه الواحد المثلث الاقانيم *
> *الاب هو الاصل من حيث الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر*
> *الابن هو المولود من حيت الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر*
> ...



الاب هو الاصل من حيث الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر
الابن هو المولود من حيت الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر
الروح القدس هو المنبثق من حيث الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر

اذا كان الابن المولود هو الله من حيث الجوهر
فلماذا كان يصلي ؟!
متى 26/39). " وكان يصلّي هناك" (مرقس 1/35).


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

بالضبط مثلما قال إخوتى

فهذا هو إعلان الله عن ذاته

وليس إكتشاف نحن إكشفناه ، كما لو كان الله يمكن فحصه وإدراك طبيعته ، لأنه فوق كل إدراكنا 

فما يقوله عن ذاته هو الحق ، الذى ليس غيره حق

فنحن لا نأخذ معرفتنا عن الله من غير الله ، لأنه لا أحد طبيعة الله إلاَّ الله فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> اذا كان الابن المولود هو الله من حيث الجوهر
> فلماذا كان يصلي ؟!
> متى 26/39). " وكان يصلّي هناك" (مرقس 1/35).


*الصلاة علاقة بين شخصين 
والاب والابن بينهم علاقة ازلية باعتبارهم اقنومين 
بالمفهوم البسيط يصلى كواحد منا لابيه ولا يناقض لاهوته  
وبالمفهوم العميق يسوع فى علاقة وصلاة دائمة بينه وبين ابيه *


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ومين قال ان الاب لا يدينا
> الله الواحد الاب والابن والروح سيدين البشرية
> المسيح يسوع الكلمة المتجسد الىل دفع تمن الخطية عنا هو من سيرجع لياخذ غضب الله على فجور الناس
> فالله سيدينا من خلال الابن المتجسد صورة الله ورسم جوهره
> ...



وهل في الدينونه سوف ترى الابن المتجسد فقط ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

إقتباس : (( اذا كان الابن المولود هو الله من حيث الجوهر فلماذا كان يصلي ؟! متى 26/39). " وكان يصلّي هناك" (مرقس 1/35).))

لكى تفهم هذا المكتوب ، ينبغى أن تعرف من هو المكتوب عنه 

فالمكتوب عنه ذلك ، ليس هو اللاهوت مجرداً ، بل هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد

فإنك تسمع وترى أمامك إنساناً ، وليس مجر لاهوت مجرد غير منظور

ينبغى أن تفهم شخصية المكتوب عنه ، لكى تفهم معنى المكتوب

فإبدأ أولاً بمعرفة من هو المسيح


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يا اخي افهم... ارادة الاب والابن والروح القدس هي وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحـــــــــــــــدة*



اذا كانت الاراده واحده
فلماذا يقول انا لا اقدر ان افعل شيئا ؟!
اليس اراده الابن كاراده الاب ؟!

"أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً" (يوحنا 5/30).


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> وهل في الدينونه سوف ترى الابن المتجسد فقط ؟



نعم ، وإرجع لمشاركتى عن سبب ذلك

فهو يدين بدينونة عادلة

وهو يعلن عن عدله ، من خلال أن الذى يدين ، هو نفسه الذى قدَّم فرصة الخلاص المجانية ، التى داسها الأشرار تحت أقدامهم


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> وهل في الدينونه سوف ترى الابن المتجسد فقط ؟


*سترى يسوع كما كان على الارض فى صورته الممجدة الالهية النورانية فى مجد ابيه 
انت مهما كنت كيان محدود لا تقدر ان تعاين كل مجد الله او جوهره انت فقط سترى الله من خلال المسيح المتجسد فيه*


----------



## أنجيلا (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> اذا كان الابن المولود هو الله من حيث الجوهر
> فلماذا كان يصلي ؟!
> متى 26/39). " وكان يصلّي هناك" (مرقس 1/35).


*انت بتتكلم ع المسيح دلوقتي مش  اقنوم الابن بس*
*بمعنى انت تتكلم ع الكلمة المتجسد*
* فالمسيح هو ناسوت ولاهوت*
*مش لاهوت بس*

*لذلك كان يصلي وياكل ويشرب زينا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> اذا كانت الاراده واحده
> فلماذا يقول انا لا اقدر ان افعل شيئا ؟!
> اليس اراده الابن كاراده الاب ؟!
> 
> "أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً" (يوحنا 5/30).



لأنها إرادة واحدة ، يقول كذلك

فلو كان هناك إنفصال ، لأمكن لكل منهما أن يتصرف بطريقته

ولكنهما واحد بإرادة واحدة

كما أن الإتحاد المعجزى للاهوت مع الناسوت ، كان فى شخص واحد بإرادة واحدة أيضاً ، متحدة مع إرادة الله


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> اذا كانت الاراده واحده
> فلماذا يقول انا لا اقدر ان افعل شيئا ؟!
> اليس اراده الابن كاراده الاب ؟!
> 
> "أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً" (يوحنا 5/30).


*كمل باقى النص لو سمحت
لكن كما اسمع ادين ودينونة عادلة 
المسيح مش هيدين من نفسه هيدين زى مكل واحد مستحق حسب عمله
فهو لا يقدر ان يدين من نفسه كما يسمع يدين  *


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ولماذا ليس الإبن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ...



اذا كان المجىء المنظور وفعل الدينونه ذاته يكون بالابن
ماذا سوف يفعل الاب في الدينونه ؟!


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> اذا كان المجىء المنظور وفعل الدينونه ذاته يكون بالابن
> ماذا سوف يفعل الاب في الدينونه ؟!


*سيفعل كل شئ لان الاب والابن واحد فكل ما يعمله الابن يعمله الاب ككيان واحد بلا انفصال 
فنحن سنرى الاب ونتعامل معاه من خلال الظهور الاقنومى لابنه كلمته يسوع المسيح*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> اذا كان المجىء المنظور وفعل الدينونه ذاته يكون بالابن
> ماذا سوف يفعل الاب في الدينونه ؟!



الآب موجود ولكنه غير منظور

الآب والإبن واحد

الإبن المتجسد هو المنظور ، لأنه منظور من خلال الناسوت الذى تجسد فيه ، وفدانا من خلاله ، وأقامنا معه من خلاله


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2011)

*



			اذا كان المجىء المنظور وفعل الدينونه ذاته يكون بالابن
ماذا سوف يفعل الاب في الدينونه ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


واضح انك ضيق الفهم ، فأنت تقول " بــــــــالإبن " ومع ذلك تسأل عن الآب ! ، فلماذا اذن حرف الـ " بـــ " هذا ؟


ولماذا فصلت الأقانيم لتقول ان الإبن يدين لوحده والآب لا يدين ؟




			فقبل ولادته ، كان الناس تعبد اللاهوت ، لانه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *الناسوت لم يولد 		*


*

اعتقد انك تقصد " اللاهوت " ، ولكن في كلا الإتجاهين اجيبه ، 

اللاهوت ( الإبن ) مولود من الآب ..

الناسوت ولد في ملء الزمان من العذراء القديسة مريم !


ما مشكلتك ؟


*


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *التمايز اقنــــــــــــــوميا بس*
> 
> 
> *مثال(مع فارق التشبيه طبعا)*
> ...



ولكن لو تجمعت تلك الاشياء سوف اكون شخص واحد وليس ثلاثه !


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> ولكن لو تجمعت تلك الاشياء سوف اكون شخص واحد وليس ثلاثه !


*صح علشان كدا ريقنا نشف ونقول ان الاب وكلمته وروحه ليسوا ثلاث كيانات او ذوات منفصلة هو شخص الاله الواحد *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> ولكن لو تجمعت تلك الاشياء سوف اكون شخص واحد وليس ثلاثه !



نحن نستخدم التشبيهات ، لتقريب الفكرة ، وليس بمعنى التطابق التام

فالهدف هو تقريب فكرة خارج مدارك العقل ، من خلال هذا التشبيه التقريبى بأشياء فى داخل نطاق حواسنا

ولكن أخذ التشبيه على حرفيته ، لا يصح ولا يُعقل


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2011)

*



			ولكن لو تجمعت تلك الاشياء سوف اكون شخص واحد وليس ثلاثه !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأ ، ومن قال نها انفصلت لكي " تجمعها " انت ؟

هى مجتمعة ، ثالوث ، واحد

لان الثالوث هو الله 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (29 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> ولكن لو تجمعت تلك الاشياء سوف اكون شخص واحد وليس ثلاثه !


*بالظبط *
*ف الابن والاب والروح القدس اله وحد وليس ثلاثة الهة*
*زي ما جسدك وروحك وعقلك = msr واحد وليس ثلاثة*

*من التشبيه ده ممكن تفهم التمايز الاقنومي(مع الفارق)*
*فالابن ليس هو الاب وليس هو الروح القدس.. زي ماجسدك ليس هو روحك وليس هو عقلك... وهكذا.... *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2011)

*إخوتى الأحباء لقد زدتم ووفيتم لكن الأخ بالرغم من وصول الإجابة إليه يشكك لأنه من الأساس لم يدخل ليعرف بل لغرض فى نفسه غير المعرفة.
عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد ليس فيها اى صعوبه وبالرغم من اننى ارى انكم سلكتم حتى الميل الرابع وليس الثانى فقط مغ الأخ فإننا لكى ننهى هذا الموضوع على إستعداد أن نعطى الأخ الروابط التى تعطية المعرفة الكافية عن
عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد
سر التجسد الإلهى
*


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الله واحد ، عندما ندرس الثالوث فنحن ندرس تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا الاله الواحد الذى اعلن لنا عن ذاته .




اذا كنت تدرس التفاصيل عن الثالوث
فتجتمع الثالوث
فيصبح الاله واحد
اذاً فلماذا هذا القول
(إن الذي أرسلني هو معي، ولم يتركني وحدي لأني دوماً أعمل ما يرضيه) (يوحنا 8/30).

فلماذا قال اني اعمل مايرضيه
اليس الثالوث يصبح الهاً واحداً ؟!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2011)

*


msr قال:



			اذا كنت تدرس التفاصيل عن الثالوث
فتجتمع الثالوث
فيصبح الاله واحد
اذاً فلماذا هذا القول
(إن الذي أرسلني هو معي، ولم يتركني وحدي لأني دوماً أعمل ما يرضيه) (يوحنا 8/30).

فلماذا قال اني اعمل مايرضيه
اليس الثالوث يصبح الهاً واحداً ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهل عمله مرضاة الآب يعنى أنه منفصل عنه .
مثال هل عندما تكون كلمتى وفقا لما يرضينى فهل هذا يعنى أن كلمتى منفصلة عنى .*


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الصلاة علاقة بين شخصين
> والاب والابن بينهم علاقة ازلية باعتبارهم اقنومين
> بالمفهوم البسيط يصلى كواحد منا لابيه ولا يناقض لاهوته
> وبالمفهوم العميق يسوع فى علاقة وصلاة دائمة بينه وبين ابيه *



ولماذا يقوم بالصلاه بينه وبين ابيه
اليس الاب والابن والروح القدس الهاً واحد !
والاراده بينهم واحده !
فلماذا يقوم الابن بالعلاقه والصلاه مع الاب ؟
الا يدرك الاب بماذا يريد الابن لانه الاب والابن هم واحد !


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2011)

> فيصبح الاله واحد
> اذاً فلماذا هذا القول
> (إن الذي أرسلني هو معي، ولم يتركني وحدي لأني دوماً أعمل ما يرضيه) (يوحنا 8/30).
> 
> ...



*لانه هنا الله المتجسد ، اي في حالة إخلاء الذات ..*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 يوليو 2011)

> اذا كنت تدرس التفاصيل عن الثالوث
> فتجتمع الثالوث
> فيصبح الاله واحد


بقولك ايه ، انا مبحبش الهبل وخلقى ضيق .
ركز وصحصح .

في حاجة بالزمة اسمها تجتمع الثالوث !!؟ 
لغويا ومضمونا غلط..
*فين انا وغيرى قلنا ان الاقانيم منفصلة اساسا !؟*
مستنى الرد .



> فلماذا قال اني اعمل مايرضيه
> اليس الثالوث يصبح الهاً واحداً ؟!


اللاهوت لا يصبح ، اللاهوت كائن منذ الازل .
سواء سعادتك عايز تعرف او مش عايز ؟


> اذاً فلماذا هذا القول
> (إن الذي أرسلني هو معي، ولم يتركني وحدي لأني دوماً أعمل ما يرضيه) (يوحنا 8/30).


كلمة الله اُرسل للعالم متجسدا لهدف ، ولهذا قال الكلمة *المتجسد* هذا .

انا فى انتظار الرد عن سؤالى او الاعتذار عن خطأك / واى كلام اخر غير مقبول


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2011)

> اليس الاب والابن والروح القدس الهاً واحد !


*حالة التجسد ..*


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2011)

تم حذف الردود الاخيرة بسبب المماطلة والمجادلة الفارغة
الاخ msr، من الواضح انت هنا لمضيعة الوقت فقط. نكتفي بالإجابة التي قدمناها لك فأنت لست هنا لتفهم الحق، وبالتالي لن نضيع المزيد من الوقت معك.
الموضوع ينتهي هنا ولا داعي لأي مماطلة إضافية من جهتك.


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2011)

مرة اخرى نقول
الموضوع كان عن روح يسوع و اجبناك انه ينبغى ان يكون انسان كامل لذلك له روح بشرية
هل انتهت النقطة التى فتحت الموضوع لاجلها ام العند يمنعك من الاعتراف بهذا ؟


----------



## msr (29 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> مرة اخرى نقول
> الموضوع كان عن روح يسوع و اجبناك انه ينبغى ان يكون انسان كامل لذلك له روح بشرية
> هل انتهت النقطة التى فتحت الموضوع لاجلها ام العند يمنعك من الاعتراف بهذا ؟



لم توضح لي النقطه حتى الان ، يوجد هناك تناقض في الردود !

ولم تتجاوز الصفحات حتى ال 10 !
فيصبح هناك مماطله وتشتيت في الموضوع 
وفي الحوار الاسلامي يتجاوز الصفحات فوق ال 40 !
غريب جداً


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2011)

*



			لم توضح لي النقطه حتى الان ، يوجد هناك تناقض في الردود !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اين هو الناقض ؟ اقتبس ردين متناقضين لنرى التناقض معك 




			ولم تتجاوز الصفحات حتى ال 10 !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المماطلة ليست بكثرة الصفحات بل بتكرار نفس السؤال او تغيير السؤال !
*


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2011)

> لم توضح لي النقطه حتى الان ، يوجد هناك تناقض في الردود !


ردك عشوائى و بلا ملامح !
انت سألت ما فائدة الروح البشرية و قلنا حتى يكون انسان كامل
فما هو التناقض و ما هو محل اعتراضك الان ؟
هيا منتظر محل الاعتراض و الا انتهى السؤال و تبقى العند و الجدل العقيم


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*لم توضح لك النقطة الى الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد غباء من الاخرين 
*


----------

